

Delta forces AwardWallet to discontinue support of Delta's SkyMiles program - nofinator
http://awardwallet.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2697

======
arange
apparently this is not new. last year American Airlines did something similar
with AwardWallet:
[http://awardwallet.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1567](http://awardwallet.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1567)

